# Western Canada Weather



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm not sure what will happen with this thread, but I thought I'd see since I see more & more western Canadians on this site, & also since weather in the west is quit diffenent then the weather in the East.

In my part of the world we have been getting a few flurries over the last few days, just enough to cover the ground, but not enough to do most accounts, only the "zero tolenance" sites. Mostly been getting up just to throw salt or melt down.

Have any other western Canadians been out yet this year? I know Lethbridge & Calgary area's have got it a few times already.

I've only been plowing 2 times so far, but have visited zero torerance sites 6 times already. 

tymusic tymusic tymusic


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*Western Canada Pics*

Well since I know we all love pics, here is a few. 1st pic is St Albert, Alberta about a week & a half ago, second is here in Cranbrook 3 days ago while I was spreading melt on a walkway.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

It is snowing pretty good here right now, temp is 0c, anybody else getting snow right now?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I ended up with .5cm-5cm depending on what part of town, so mostly just salting & a few plow jobs, didnt even need to call in the crew. Anybody else get snow?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Well it's a little warm here, been pouring rain for 24 hrs(would've been alot of snow) but it looks like it's suppost to get below 0c this weekend & get a bit of snow. I guess I'll see. What are they calling for Edmonton & Calgary this weekend? I know they a bit colder then here.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks like I should be getting a few cm here in Cranbrook tonight & in morn, just starting to try to snow now. You guys in Southern Alberta look like you will be getting snow as well.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Think your talking to yourself right now!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

eh, with the wife & 2 girls wouldn't be the first time


----------



## Heavy 92 (Dec 3, 2009)

Down here on the coast, looking for something to push. nice to see someone else from BC.
Its snowing this morning, drivers down her are nuts when it snows,


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

You from van,burnaby,coq,port moody, maple ridge where? Yes it is good to see a fellow British Columbian I lived out there( in almost every city) for almost all my childhood & teens. I heard some places like burnaby, north van got 15cm yes they are crazy, I heard schools shut down with 5cm:laughing: I also got friends that there snow contractor damaged stuff cause no is used to plowing I'll try to stay in contact with you, check out my threads if you want to see some east Kootenay weather. Just look search for it's snowing in east kootenay's or Hello, from the BC, Kootenay's


----------



## Heavy 92 (Dec 3, 2009)

i live down in Delta, lower than sea level. We only got about 4cm just enough for a couple of our contracts. maybe we will get another shot,


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Well I got more snow here in Cranbrook, It's been snowing for 3 days straight, A few places are already running out of room to put snow. Got well over a foot in the last few days. Daytime temps are around +1 though so everything gets real mucky/ugly in the afternoons.


----------

